# XT v. Drenaline



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I borke down yesterday and ordered an XT. Now I'm wondering if I should have odered the Drenaline instead. I didn't see any difference in performance between the two, except for the weight. One guy told me that shooters with a shorter draw length (that's me at 27") tend to shoot the XT better han the Drenaline. I don't know - Any suggestions? :roll:

Thanks


----------

